# $1,799 500w full sus!!!!



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

It even comes with a handlebar mounted "high quality beverage holder" so you can easily hold your Pepsi!!!

https://electricbikesandscooters.com/


----------



## Sven Trials (Sep 15, 2005)

The X-treme rocky road fat tire electric bike comes with everything Aluminum - every bolt, every nut, every spoke. That means no rust! at all.

Sounds a little sketchy...


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Ooo, got to love an aluminum chain, sexy


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Yikes.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)




----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

No tungsten, no care!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Sven Trials said:


> The X-treme rocky road fat tire electric bike comes with everything Aluminum - every bolt, every nut, every spoke. That means no rust! at all.
> 
> Sounds a little sketchy...


Dude, it's been tested. So, nothing to worry about 

"It has been*tested climbing a 5-7% mountain grade continuously for 45 minutes at 18 mph while having to slow down for hair pin turns."


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

"8. Speed 25 MPH* On Throttle Only (Much Faster If You Pedal Assist 45+ MPH)"

Yeah perfectly legal in county parks and multi use trails.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

mtnbikej said:


> "8. Speed 25 MPH* On Throttle Only (Much Faster If You Pedal Assist 45+ MPH)"
> 
> Yeah perfectly legal in county parks and multi use trails.


I can think of lots of places where it would be fine in my neck of the woods.

Frigging aluminum nuts, bolts and spokes = super short lifespan though, I'm sure.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

To hold your Pepsi?

holy crap, now I have seen it all.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Pepsi is a high quality beverage?


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Klurejr said:


> To hold your Pepsi?
> 
> holy crap, now I have seen it all.


That's why the kickstand is included. Can't spill that ice cold beverage.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Finally, an affordable ebike to haul around my PBR's.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

For $1800 if thats usd, I would buy a direct drive motor, mxus 3kw with adaptto controller, and a used full suspension brand name bike like Specialized or Rocky Mountain. Just a couple years old is all.


----------

